# DIY rock filing/smoothing?



## telluwhot (May 3, 2011)

I've come into ownership of a bunch of small to medium sized pieces of loose rock from a friend who took his aquarium down. I know it is all freshwater safe.

My problem is I want to use a few pieces of the rock in a tank I just finished cycling for a hairy puffer but the edges are far to jagged on almost every piece for the little guy.

I've never really had to alter any rocks before so im looking for ideas on how to (hopefully easily) file the edges and sharpness down. 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Magoo (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never tried before, but if I had to I would try using one of those large grooved metal files from the hardware store. It just seems like it would work to me.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

What kind of rock? If it's porus you could probably get away with a grinding stone on a dremel or drill. Other wise I'd look for a rock that's harder than the ones you have and just grind it against that.

If you really wanted to get fancy and take your time I would do a search in the DIY section of rock wall for ideas on how to glue them together to make something and then fill in betweento cover the sharp edges.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rub it against some concrete.Should smooth it out.Take some time though.


----------



## retiredsemi (Feb 8, 2011)

the best way would be to find a friend with a rock tumbler to smooth the sharp edged off *old dude


----------

